# [PORTAGE] Problemas después actualización fallida.

## koyo

Hola a todos.

Les escribo para compartir este error que ha surgido el día de hoy en un servidor que tengo montado con Gentoo. Luego de hacer una actualización, siguiendo estos pasos:

emerge --sync -q

emerge -NDuqav system

revdep-rebuild

python-updater

Todas las herramientas relacionadas con emerge han dejado de funcionar, al tratar de ejecutar por ejemplo, emerge -q numpy: surge el siguiente error:

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 48, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1009, in emerge_main

    settings, trees, mtimedb = load_emerge_config()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 30, in __call__

    result = object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/lazyimport.py", line 129, in _get_target

    __import__(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 51, in <module>

    from portage.package.ebuild.doebuild import _check_temp_dir

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/doebuild.py", line 65, in <module>

    from _emerge.BinpkgEnvExtractor import BinpkgEnvExtractor

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/BinpkgEnvExtractor.py", line 7, in <module>

    from _emerge.SpawnProcess import SpawnProcess

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/SpawnProcess.py", line 9, in <module>

    from portage.util._async.PipeLogger import PipeLogger

ImportError: cannot import name PipeLogger

```

Alguien podria ayudarme a solucionar el problema? realmente estoy bloqueado en esta solucion.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## agdg

Parece que es un error de python, verifica los interpretes instalados.

```
agd-desktop $ eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.2
```

Si tienes seleccionado python3.2, selecciona python2.7

----------

## quilosaq

Publica tu  *Quote:*   

> emerge --info

 

----------

## SS3

A lo mejor actualizaste python a una versión 3.X y no tienes la use activada en portage, puedes utilizar eselect como te dicen o activarla.

----------

